# Is Moss Snail Proof?



## Thrifty Bee (Jun 24, 2012)

What I mean by snail proof is will they eat it? If they do, do they eat it fast enough to kill it? 

I couldn't find reasonably priced moss so I bought a bundle of anacharis instead, that happened to carry stowaways, snails. The pet store said they weren't a danger to my Bettas and that they would help keep my tank clean by eating algae, fish waste, and uneaten food, and they looked really cool so I decided to keep them.

The pet store didn't mention they would also eat my anacharis which they did, stripped the leaves down to bare stems and then even those seemed to waste away.

I do admit the my anacharis didn't get a lot of bright light. I don't know how much light anacharis needs but maybe it didn't get enough and wasn't as healthy and that's why the snails were drawn to it. Which leads me to my next question; how much light does moss need?

Plastic plants tear the bettas' fins so I would really like to stay with live plants but aquarium lights aren't an option, I don't want to get rid of the snails, and I can't budget a lot of money for them.

So, do I have a chance with moss? Or more appropriately, would moss stand a chance with me?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I have one snails and an apple snail in a tank with willow moss and flame moss and the moss is fine and growing out.

My snails haven't eaten any of my floating plants water sprite, dwarf water lettuce, broad leaf water wisteria salvinia.

Sorry about your anachris.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Do you know what type of snails they are ? Some eat plants and some dont.


----------



## Thrifty Bee (Jun 24, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Do you know what type of snails they are ? Some eat plants and some dont.


I searched through pictures of various aquarium snails on the internet and I believe I've accurately identified them as Ramshorn Snails.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never seen a snail eat moss... yet. They will however lay eggs in/on it. And that is the big issue with "pest" snails.


----------



## Thrifty Bee (Jun 24, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> I've never seen a snail eat moss... yet. They will however lay eggs in/on it. And that is the big issue with "pest" snails.



What would be considered a pest snail? Anything I don't want and can't get rid of?

I didn't purposely get the snails, they were already in the anacharis when I bought it. But I didn't see the harm in keeping them because the pet store said they would help keep my tanks clean. My tanks don't have filters and I had said more than once that I wished Algae Eaters were an option. But even if those could live without an air pump I know they aren't compatible with Bettas. I used to have a few in a tank with some goldfish and they would literally harass the goldfish to death trying to latch onto their tails. When I was told that snails do the same things, (cleaning not harassing) I thought I'd found the perfect solution and for free, my favorite price.

Do people usually consider ramshorn snails pests? Do they cause harm other than anacharis eating?

My guys really miss their plants but I don't want to waste anymore money on something that's not going to live.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Ramshorn snails do not eat healthy plants... maybe your plant was dying...

Moss, Java fern, Anubias... these will be some options if you reall think your snails ate the plants.

I have tanks full of ramshorns, they dont touch the plants unless the plants are not doing so well.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My ramshorn Milton (yes I only have one, after careful monitering in a separate tank) only cleans the dirt off my healthy plants. He goes around cleaning everything but even he leaves the dead plant material alone!


----------



## Thrifty Bee (Jun 24, 2012)

aokashi said:


> Ramshorn snails do not eat healthy plants... maybe your plant was dying...
> 
> Moss, Java fern, Anubias... these will be some options if you reall think your snails ate the plants.
> 
> I have tanks full of ramshorns, they dont touch the plants unless the plants are not doing so well.



That's good to know. And yes it's possible, as I said I'm not sure they got enough light. That's not something I can change so that's why I want to know whether or not moss needs much light.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on the moss. My marimo moss balls could survive in a closet I think lol


----------



## Thrifty Bee (Jun 24, 2012)

Laki said:


> Depends on the moss. My marimo moss balls could survive in a closet I think lol



LOL, that'd be for me. Does that type of moss also come in loose form?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD Java moss will do fine, Anubias will definitely survive..


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

No, marimo moss balls come in balls. When they split (because without the rolling waters they come from in Japan, they generally split pretty easy) they form more of a moss 'mass' lol. I had my regular moss ball spread out on driftwood for months and it never attached so I took it off and rolled it back up. Now it's all sloppy looking! lol
You're thinking of java moss, or christmas moss. They are the clumps of hair like moss which, yes, will do okay in a variety of light and water conditions


----------



## Thrifty Bee (Jun 24, 2012)

Laki said:


> No, marimo moss balls come in balls. When they split (because without the rolling waters they come from in Japan, they generally split pretty easy) they form more of a moss 'mass' lol. I had my regular moss ball spread out on driftwood for months and it never attached so I took it off and rolled it back up. Now it's all sloppy looking! lol
> You're thinking of java moss, or christmas moss. They are the clumps of hair like moss which, yes, will do okay in a variety of light and water conditions



Those wouldn't be bad I guess if I had more than one in each tank but the only place I've ever found those or moss of any kind for that matter is Pet Smart for $8.99 each. That's just a little much. I need to work a couple small heaters into the budget before winter. Right now their water is fine but I suspect it will get too cool this winter.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

yes, moss balls in stores are ridiculous. I got my small ones (nano) on ebay for like 5$ shipping included. Costs nothing to sell them because they're drained of most of their water so they fit flat and are light 
I think if you're in the states, there are members who sell their extra plants for cheap or free or trade. Which makes me want to live in the staes! 
You can post in the classifieds section. Mo, for one, is always selling plants. Mo will also give you great advice on their maintenance!


----------

